# Postfix + Mailbox Quotas



## Rafar (7. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Mailbox Quotas in einer Maildir + Postfix (+Courier) konfiguration.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit User Quotas zu betreiben ohne Disk Quotas einsetzen zu müssen?
Ich habe jetzt ein bisschen herumgesurft und nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden.

lg
Raf


----------

